# getting referral from nhs specialist for private hsg



## claire_786 (Mar 30, 2015)

ok so ive decided im going to pay for my hsg which is £290 from manchester ...i just wanna know how long will it take for my specialist to refer me to do the hsg on private, and as well im diabetic and will be going for my hba1c blood test tomorrow... my hba1c is 8.1% and they want me to be at 7% (if your diabetic you will understand what i mean) so on monday if its at the 7% and they give me the go ahead on monday for ivf, will it be a long wait for the hsg referral, im currently at birmingham womans fertility center, and if i do the hsg scan how long after can i start my ivf treatment


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm just wondering why you need a HSG if you are going for IVF.  HSG basically checks if your tubes are blocked and is usually used before IUI rather than IVF.
TCCx


----------



## claire_786 (Mar 30, 2015)

Tincancat said:


> I'm just wondering why you need a HSG if you are going for IVF. HSG basically checks if your tubes are blocked and is usually used before IUI rather than IVF.
> TCCx


my tubes was blocked and i had an operation back in 2013 and they opened the tubes and the fimbriae part sewn back then and had another hsg about 3 months after and they was still open... so its been a while and just worried they are blocked again cause i saw that the fluid is not good when you having ivf


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't think HSG will show up a hydrosalpinx.  You really need advice on which is the best imaging/test to find a hydrosalpinx for you quite right if there is fluid there from a hydrosalpinx then it can affect implantation.  Your consultant can advise you on which test is best or speak to someone in the radiology department at Birmingham Women's Hospital.  I do know a friend of mine had treatment at BWH and they didn't treat her hydrosalpinx and she had repeated IVF failures until it was treated elsewhere by tube removal.
TCCx


----------



## claire_786 (Mar 30, 2015)

Tincancat said:


> I don't think HSG will show up a hydrosalpinx. You really need advice on which is the best imaging/test to find a hydrosalpinx for you quite right if there is fluid there from a hydrosalpinx then it can affect implantation. Your consultant can advise you on which test is best or speak to someone in the radiology department at Birmingham Women's Hospital. I do know a friend of mine had treatment at BWH and they didn't treat her hydrosalpinx and she had repeated IVF failures until it was treated elsewhere by tube removal.
> TCCx


i have spoken to the specialist today who has been treating me and i did ask if i could remove the tubes and she said i didnt need to cause i will be ok cause they had unblocked the tubes and opened the ends and i had a hsg 3 months after and it was ok and they put me on clomid and that didnt work and they offered ovary drilling or ivf and i took the ivf... and she said they wouldnt of offered me ivf if the op wasnt successful, but when i do do my ivf im going to ask the nurses to keep a eye on it


----------

